# From GA16DE to Fully Rebuilt SR20



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

Original GA16DE, which I broke the crank shaft chasing a Kawasaki Ninja...Good bye GA16.....










Bought this SR18DE Automatic Tranny from a friend, from a Maxima U14










Hooking up the engine....










Loading onto truck to be transffered to my workshop










Car arrives to the workshop, expertised in Nissan engine modifications for drag competition 
(car being towed here, coz the GA16DE is dead)










Rebored the SR18 to 2000cc, Pistons salvaged from SR20VE (11CR)










Engine Rebuilt, new forged crank with high quality bearings










Engine Block Rebuild Complete










TOMEI Cams with 260degree lifts










Fitting the TOMEI cams 










Engine Completed with 1way LSD










Car is "EATING" the SR20....Hahah !










Crank Pulley Aluminium (Custom made from 7's quality aloi)










Engine Bay (In the process of firing up the SR20)










Sticker sponsored by Tuner KSR (Head porting n polish by KSR)









Cold Air Intake Hose (DIY and ugly, but who cares as long it works)










After spending 2 months in workshop, time for a sweet bubble bath










Designed this sticker myself 









Finale 










Thats all folks


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet lookin car i wish i could swap and put an sr20de on my b14... or do something different and put a qr25de lol but thats just me talkin crazy LOL


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

sinning said:


> sweet lookin car i wish i could swap and put an sr20de on my b14... or do something different and put a qr25de lol but thats just me talkin crazy LOL


Dont worry, dude......your time will come.....perhaps u might put the mighty ol' SR20VET.....


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

Engine Idling Video

http://www.youtube.com/v/5RB0gSvL7lc&hl=en&fs=1&


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

huhuuu wong .. already post your car here!


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

posted long agoo.....haha


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

sinning said:


> sweet lookin car i wish i could swap and put an sr20de on my b14... or do something different and put a qr25de lol but thats just me talkin crazy LOL


Not so fast... Even GA16de can beat sr20de

Visit here





:thumbdwn:


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

nicely rebuilt ga16de...hehe


----------

